# "Gern"



## Rodanue

Hola,
Estoy estudiando alemán y hace poco mi profesora comenzó a utilizar frases con la palabra "gern". La situación es que, por lo que me pude dar cuenta, es una palabra que denota gusto particular por algo o que refuerza el favoritismo por algo. Pero he visto muchas veces que se usa en conjunto con el verbo "machen", como en "Ich mache gern". Originalmente pensé que significaba "Me gusta hacer", pero en realidad esa frase significa "Me gusta...". Esto me ha originado una confusión, y no acabo entendiendo bien en que situaciones se utiliza, y como ¿En qué casos se utiliza la palabra "gern"?¿Es común que el verbo "machen" se utilize en oraciones sin significar "hacer? Por favor corriganme si dije algo mal, y gracias a aquellos que puedan aclarar mi duda.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Rodanue y bienvenido(a),

_Gern(e) _es un adverbio en alemán, por lo tanto complementa la acción del verbo (_machen _en este caso). En general, el adverbio gern(e) tiene una función de refuerzo o énfasis positivo, de predilección, preferencia, de buena disposición a hacer con gusto algo, digamos.

Si afirmamos _ich mache gern _algo, quiero decir que lo hago con gusto. Se presupone que te gusta, pero no es lo mismo expresar gusto (_ich mag etwas o etwas gefällt mir_). _Machen _puede usarse sin el adverbio en cuestión y significa simplemente hacer entre otros significados, según el contexto: _Was macht ihr Sohn? _no será _qué hace tu hijo_, sino _¿cómo le va? (a él)_.

 Sin embargo, siendo _gern _un adverbio, el sentido final puede ser otro, dependiendo del verbo: _das glaube ich gern _(lo creo sin dudarlo). En el lenguaje coloquial hay más matices.


----------



## Estopa

¡Hola, Rodanue!

Quizá tu profesora haya utilizado también la expresión "etwas gern(e) machen" con carácter general, ya que lo puedes usar para cualquier cosa que te guste hacer.

Ich spiele/backe/schwimme/laufe/koche/schlafe/arbeite gern(e).


----------



## Bahiano

Rodanue said:


> Hola,
> Estoy estudiando alemán y hace poco mi profesora comenzó a utilizar frases con la palabra "gern". La situación es que, por lo que me pude dar cuenta, es una palabra que denota gusto particular por algo o que refuerza el favoritismo por algo. Pero he visto muchas veces que se usa en conjunto con el verbo "machen", como en "Ich mache gern". Originalmente pensé que significaba "Me gusta hacer", pero en realidad esa frase significa "Me gusta...". Esto me ha originado una confusión, y no acabo entendiendo bien en que situaciones se utiliza, y como ¿En qué casos se utiliza la palabra "gern"?¿Es común que el verbo "machen" se utilize en oraciones sin significar "hacer? Por favor corriganme si dije algo mal, y gracias a aquellos que puedan aclarar mi duda.


¡Hola Rodane!
Dependendo de el contexto, "etwas gern(e) tun/machen" puede significar _*gustarse hacer algo*_ o _*hacer algo con placer*_.


----------



## jordi picarol

Bahiano said:


> ¡Hola Rodane!
> Dependendo de el contexto, "etwas gern(e) tun/machen" puede significar _*gustarse hacer algo*_ o _*hacer algo con placer*_.


-
Bahiano, se dice: DependIendo DEL contexto...
No es correcto: gustarse hacer algo. Se dice: gustarLE A UNO hacer algo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spharadi

gern(e) expresa siempre la idea que algo ocurre con gusto. Algunos ejemplos ilustrativos (como ya lo señaló *Estopa*):
Ich lese gerne  - Me gusta leer.
Sie isst gerne    -  A ella le gusta comer.
Er reist gerne  -  A él le gusta viajar. 
Wir bestätigen Ihnen gerne, dass... Gustosos le confirmamos... / Tenemos el placer de corfirmarle que...  
Möchten Sie noch einen Kaffee? Ja, gerne! 
Oliven habe ich gerne - Me gustan las aceitunas. 
Schweinefleisch habe ich nicht gerne - La carne de cerdo no me apetece (o no me gusta).


----------



## jordi picarol

jordi picarol said:


> -
> bahiano, se dice: Dependiendo del contexto...
> No es correcto: Gustarse hacer algo. Se dice: Gustarle a uno hacer algo.
> Saludos
> jordi


-
*GERN geschehen bahiano*


----------



## Bahiano

jordi picarol said:


> -
> *GERN geschehen bahiano*


Ooooh, 'tschuldige, Jordi!
Hab's eben erst gesehen: Vielen lieben Dank für die Korrekturen!
Eigentlich habe ich keine fundierten Spanischkenntnisse, sondern leite meine Worte immer vom Portugiesisch ab und "verhispanisiere" sie...


----------

